# DGSE's involvment in Lybia



## mike_cos (Sep 1, 2011)

1 sep 2011
Very funny article...
"According to our sources, the coordination that began in April between the DGSE and the *Commandement des Operations Speciales* (COS) was overseen by*Benoit Puga*, President *Nicolas Sarkozy* ’s special chief of staff."

oh.. really? Anyone knew this....

http://www.intelligenceonline.com/g...stern-agencies-work-together,92489970-GRA-HOM


----------

